# Xigmatek AIO S80DP



## D_o_S (Feb 12, 2007)

Xigmatek is a new company churning out computer cooling components. We took a look at one of their heatsinks not so long ago, and now, we have their S80 on our testbed. This is not a normal HSF by any means - it is a fusion of both air and water cooling, using dual 80 mm radiators and a 72 l/hr pump to cool your CPU. How does such an interesting concept perform? Can watercooling packed into such a small form factor be any better than standard air cooling?

*Show full review*


----------



## Zurb (Feb 22, 2007)

if the water circuit is absolutely air tight  and the water is free from oxygen corrosion shouldnt occur. is that the case ? no fill cap or anything like that ?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 22, 2007)

This cools as well as my 300 dollar Koolance Exos and its alot more compact. A fine choice for those wanting to get into water cooling. Its like mounting an Aftermark HSF.


----------



## D_o_S (Feb 22, 2007)

Zurb said:


> if the water circuit is absolutely air tight  and the water is free from oxygen corrosion shouldnt occur. is that the case ? no fill cap or anything like that ?



There is a fill cap, and the corrosion would not be due to oxygen, but due to 2 dissimilar metals. It is not the common type of corrosion (i.e. rust), but rather that one metal is "eaten away" (in this case, the copper base) and is then deposited on the aluminum.


----------



## Gallatin (Dec 4, 2007)

D_o_S said:


> Getting good temperatures requires precise installation
> 
> Getting low temperatures that one would expect is not particularly "plug and play" – therefore, I cannot say that I can recommend the unit to novice users. Those skilled with computers should have no problem on the other hand



it is possible some installation tips/guide?
i think i have hard time with proper cooling.


----------



## poohball (Jan 24, 2008)

Gallatin said:


> it is possible some installation tips/guide?
> i think i have hard time with proper cooling.



Where did you buy it and how much? I was trying to buy it in USA here but no luck.
I end up bought their 90mm and 120mm version but still interested to see this unit.


----------



## poohball (Feb 1, 2008)

found it!! is on newegg today!


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol, someone beat me to it.  It looks quite interesting!  I wonder if they did any refining of the mounting mechanism?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 24, 2008)

cheaper than originally suggested too.


----------



## killer10 (May 15, 2009)

*S80DP Moded*

Its Pressure tight. bottom will be in and top will be out. Pump of S80DP was removed. 










Next step is mounting 2 high CFM fans on it.


----------

